# Cpu can't see phone in fastboot at all



## Kamar234 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey guys, I rooted and unlocked my phone, but I'm experiencing some earpiece issues and want to swap it out. However, I'm having the strange issue of my windows 7 cpu not picking up my phone when it's attached an fastboot. I did the whole Andoroid 1.0 fix when I first got the phone and it was no problem, but now, it correctly says a samsung device is connected in device controller when the phone is on, but in fastboot it says nothing, not Android 1.0, not Samsung device, nothing, like it isn't connected. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kamar234 (Jul 6, 2011)

Does anyone have any ideas? I deleted and restored the drivers, I deleted and restored the whole SDK. I'm all out of ideas.


----------



## DonJuan692006 (Dec 31, 2011)

How do you have the phone booted up? Is it in fastboot mode or do you have it booted up into the ROM?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamar234 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have the phone booted up on stock 4.02. When I enter fastboot reboot, it goes into fastboot, but is then unreadable by the computer. When it's on and loaded into the rom, it recognizes it as a Samsung ADB device.


----------



## lilsweepr (Jun 16, 2011)

I am having the same issue. when phone is booted up to Android, Windows 7 64bit sees it and adb devices command finds it. I use adb reboot bootloader and it reboots to the bootloader no problem. BUT, when i check with adb devices again it does not show up. Any ideas or solution would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jangjong (Jul 26, 2011)

lilsweepr said:


> I am having the same issue. when phone is booted up to Android, Windows 7 64bit sees it and adb devices command finds it. I use adb reboot bootloader and it reboots to the bootloader no problem. BUT, when i check with adb devices again it does not show up. Any ideas or solution would be greatly appreciated.


This is normal. When you're in bootloader, you don't see anything using adb devices. You see it when you're in recovery mode though.
I think you have to do 'fastboot devices' to see the device in bootloader


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

When you're phone's in fastboot, go into Device Manager, is there anything listed for your phone in there? Specifically, anything with a yellow ? mark?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> When you're phone's in fastboot, go into Device Manager, is there anything listed for your phone in there? Specifically, anything with a yellow ? mark?


What he said^^ People were having problems with the fastboot drivers when the GNex came out. Look around.... I think you have to find the yellow (caution) mark in device manager and update drivers manually


----------



## jangjong (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh yea. if you dont see aynthing when you do 'fastboot devices'. you have to check the device manager.


----------



## lilsweepr (Jun 16, 2011)

Well Alrighty then, I learned something today. Thanks youse guys!! I also feel like I had a DUH moment also not distinguishing adb from fastboot. Coming from a DroidX and fastboot is new to me.

@jangjong - I did indeed come up with a device using 'fastboot devices' while in bootloader. Funny how things work when you do them the right way.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

If your phone isn't being recognized in fastboot mode: http://bit.ly/u8kyfs


----------

